# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  deca,Test and equipoise

## sweetsnoopy99

hey guys ...my name is jamal...and i have been lifting for 5 years
wight is
94.7 kg 208 lbs
height is
5`10.0 1.78m
BMI
29.9
FAT INDEX 21.0
few month ago it was Week 1 to 12: Testosterone enanthate @ 250 mg every 3.5 days (500mg/week total) 
and it was goood cycle...

now i am planning to run deca ,Test and equipoise what is your recommendation dose for me goal is bulking more up to 110 kg ,dont worry about my diet...

----------


## Capebuffalo

Your over abundance of fat will lead to serious issues. Please reconsider and get below 15 %. 

Seems like someone should worry about your diet.

----------


## AverageGymRat

Like he said, get below 15%, maybe get some clen to help you out with it. I think bold is a waste of money unless you are pretty low body fat. Sure, it brings out veins, but so does tren . After you get down to 15% or below, go with test and deca . If you wanna bulk up, deca is the way to go. Instead of spending the money on bold, get so AI and maybe more test.

----------


## Back In Black

Stop bumping old threads

----------


## deltapapatango

Bold would be Equipoise ?

----------

